# Hello from California!



## Mandz (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I joined "The Horse Forum" a while ago, right before I bought my horse it seems! It's now been quite a few years so I guess I'll reintroduce myself. My name is Mandi and I live in Santa Cruz, California. I've got a 13yr Paint/TB gelding named Biggs and we ride just for fun, both English and Western, and always love connecting with new horsey peeps! 

When I'm not riding, I'm the manager of our local SPCA and I get to love a lot of other different types of animals 

Looking forward to getting know you all as well as getting and giving advice and support! Thanks for having me :loveshower:
Here's my boy:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome, again.!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! What a lovely boy.


----------



## bobbe (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Mandi, its gabhainn from BWF, there are lots of familiarvfaces around here. Welcome.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome . I am a hundred or so miles North of you . Do you ever get horses in at your shelter? Or is it just small animals ? You have a pretty horse.


----------



## Mandz (Oct 18, 2007)

6gun Kid said:


> Hey Mandi, its gabhainn from BWF, there are lots of familiarvfaces around here. Welcome.


 Well hey you!! Good to see ya, whatever happened to BWF? I went back not too long ago and it was a ghost town! Hope you're doing well


----------



## Mandz (Oct 18, 2007)

stevenson said:


> Welcome . I am a hundred or so miles North of you . Do you ever get horses in at your shelter? Or is it just small animals ? You have a pretty horse.


 Aww thanks  Whereabouts are you from? Unfortunately it's just small animals where I work. I wish we had a livestock department!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!! I grew up not too far from you, in Hollister...Santa Cruz is a great and beautiful place! And what a place to have horses, in particular!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

mandz,, Kern county


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I too am from Kern County. :thumbsup:

Currently at our County Animal Shelter there are a few horses, some of which are nice Arabs per the Animal Control Officer, although they are not labeled as such on the website.


----------



## H0RSEL0VER (Apr 6, 2016)

*Hello Californians!*

I lived in SOCAL when I was very young and all of my family is in Cali, so I visit often. Looking to move to Mountain View (HOLY COW THE COST OF LIVING IS SHOCKING), so any advice on having horses in Cali is appreciated. My MD horses are in for a big change!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Mandz said:


> Well hey you!! Good to see ya, whatever happened to BWF? I went back not too long ago and it was a ghost town! Hope you're doing well


It became the Kara show, and the WB kicked all the interesting folk off, and everybody else left. It _is _ a ghost town now.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

kewpalace, I am just about 40 min west of you . animal control needs to post better phots, and because they are not owner turn ins, there is never info . we may be up that way next weekend .. looking at a twh. maybe...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Horselover.. bring some hay that you are feeding so you can get the adapted to CA feed. It varies from Region here . hay grown near me will be very different in proteins etc then hay grown 100 miles north or south. Also make sure you have shade and electrolytes , depending on what are you move to, it can get above 100 F in the summer .. Hot and dry ..


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Lovely boy you got there...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey, welcome back. Your guy Biggs looks great


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome, neighbor! I'm about 20 minutes from Santa Cruz.


----------

